# Dust Collection Hose



## vintagecraftsman (Mar 9, 2017)

Hello everyone. I was online today looking for some 4" dust collection hose and came across a website called Woodworker's Supply @ woodworker.com. Their prices on dust collection seemed to be significantly lower than other places that I have looked. Does anyone have any experience good or bad ordering from this site or any of the items that they sell?

Thanks in advance for the feedback


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I've done business with Woodworkers Supply off and on for several years. Nothing stands out good or bad to me.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have ordered from them many times and
never felt a product was misrepresented.

The plastics used in flexible dust hoses vary.
Some of them are more resistant to punctures
from junk inside than others, but for home
shop use I wouldn't be overly concerned
about the durability of something cheap like
polyurethane. I use some hoses made of that
and they seem to hold up well.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have also bought a lot of stuff from them, including 2 table saws (over the past 25 years or so), they are top notch in every way. I've also bought several pieces of their clear DC hose and find it to be excellent quality.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I've had good experiences with them.

BTW I usually buy my hoses from PennStateIndustries. Might want to give them a look.


----------

